# Need to buy some 45 degree angle bracket stock



## Jayhawk714 (Jan 17, 2015)

I need some 45 degree angle stock for a hanging planter my wife asked me to build. Anyone have or know of a source? To give the planter strength I would like the brackets to be about 12" long.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

Jayhawk714 said:


> I need some 45 degree angle stock for a hanging planter my wife asked me to build. Anyone have or know of a source? To give the planter strength I would like the brackets to be about 12" long.


Make them of wood 1x2 stock any size you want.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Get yourself a miter box and backsaw then you can cut your own to whatever length you want.

http://www.harborfreight.com/miter-box-with-saw-66562.html


----------



## Jayhawk714 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank you for your reply. That might work and I'll give it a try.


----------

